# Thetford Golf Club Saturday 7th July Team open



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 18, 2018)

Morning all,

Thetford Golf club have a team open on 7th July 

Coffee on arrival

18 holes on a very nice looking course.

2 course meal after play.

Â£35 each.

Normal green fee is Â£45 with no food.

Anyone fancy joining us?


----------



## Nashy (Jan 18, 2018)

Brilliant course, I used to be a member there when I was in the RAF. To far for me to go down for a days gold or else I would jump at it.

You will not be disappointed if you sign up to this.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 18, 2018)

I will leave my beach hut Glynn


----------



## Captainron (Jan 18, 2018)

By way of warning, I am part of the â€œusâ€


----------



## Crow (Jan 18, 2018)

Captainron said:



			By way of warning, I am part of the â€œusâ€



Click to expand...

Even so, I'd still be interested in this.


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2018)

Interested


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 19, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			I will leave my beach hut Glynn
		
Click to expand...




Crow said:



			Even so, I'd still be interested in this.
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Interested
		
Click to expand...

Spot on, hopefully we can get enough for a few teams.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 19, 2018)

No promises at this stage but myself and Merv79 might be interested if the dates don't clash with anything like club champs. Maybe Therod, Richart, LPhil and Slasher would be up for it too?? We'd be looking to play somewhere on the Sunday as well to make a weekend of it.


----------



## richart (Jan 19, 2018)

drive4show said:



			No promises at this stage but myself and Merv79 might be interested if the dates don't clash with anything like club champs. Maybe Therod, Richart, LPhil and Slasher would be up for it too?? We'd be looking to play somewhere on the Sunday as well to make a weekend of it.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a possibility Gordon. I wonder if Tiger could get us on Purdis Heath.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 19, 2018)

richart said:



			Sounds a possibility Gordon. I wonder if Tiger could get us on Purdis Heath.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah either there or aldeburgh would be nice. Purdis has been on my radar for a while.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 19, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Yeah either there or aldeburgh would be nice. Purdis has been on my radar for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Just checked it out. Looks ok, count me in for sat/sun cheers :thup:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm interested mate.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 19, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			I'm interested mate.
		
Click to expand...

Just Saturday or both days?   :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Jan 19, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Just Saturday or both days?   :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good plan lads. Get on board!


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 19, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Just Saturday or both days?   :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well, it's not a no.  Doesn't clash with anything major at the club :thup:


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 28, 2018)

Up for this with one other if ok?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks Shaun,

I could do with getting this all confirmed now before its all fully booked.

Can everyone send me the money by the end of this month.

I will also need Full names and Home clubs for so please send me an email with them.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 28, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Thanks Shaun,

I could do with getting this all confirmed now before its all fully booked.

Can everyone send me the money by the end of this month.

I will also need Full names and Home clubs for so please send me an email with them.
		
Click to expand...

Mail sent


----------



## Crow (Mar 28, 2018)

Seeing as I'm only playing vintage clubs now I think I might a bit of a dead weight in the team.

I don't want to ruin the score for others so unless your stuck for a final team member I'll step down from this.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 30, 2018)

richart said:



			Sounds a possibility Gordon. I wonder if Tiger could get us on Purdis Heath.
		
Click to expand...

Suffolk order of merit event on the Sunday and if I have read it correct it's only open to members of clubs within Suffolk


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 9, 2018)

More than happy to see if i can arrange you all something at Barnham for the Sunday.

(I do understand there are better courses around, but 25 min from Thetford)


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 9, 2018)

I'd be up for this if you need a bag carrying numpty with Cobra clubs. Could also offer a round at Gog Magog if anyone fancied it. Either way, drop me a line if you need or require my services...:thup:


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 9, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I'd be up for this if you need a bag carrying numpty with Cobra clubs. Could also offer a round at Gog Magog if anyone fancied it. Either way, drop me a line if you need or require my services...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

If this goes on I would be up for a game at gog Magog on the Sunday Mark or if you free on the Friday afternoon


----------

